# Santa Fe First Generation Diesel Locomotives



## ShockControl (Feb 17, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the (approximate) years of the silver and red engines and the years of the yellow and dark blue engines? I'm referring specifically to the older deco-style diesel engine design that was common between the 1940s and 60s, not the later styles that began operating in the late 60s or early 70s. Thanks in advance.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, not sure of the years, but the colors were used on certain engines.

Red/Silver/black/yellow warbonnet was used on passenger engines

The blue and yellow warbonnet was used on freight engines.

The type of engine commonly associated with the santa fe RR were the EMD F units so that's something to look up.

Here is a good site to use for information about the F units: http://atsfrr.net/resources/funits/index.htm


----------



## ShockControl (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you!:thumbsup:


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

the blue and yellow is the older colors of freight locomotives, and the red and silver came later. GP-30's for example were mostly blue and yellow, and just prior to SF being obsorbed to become BNSF there were a lot of blue and yellow units still carrying those colors. Newer units were red and silver for both freight and passenger units. The old F units used for passenger service were red and silver, the same units used for freight work were blue and yellow. Transition from one to the other color often took years before all units were standardised. Man that was a lot of paint.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Before the Blue and Yellow Freight in the transition era was the Zebra's Black with white stripes.
Before the Blue and Yellow Warbonnets was just plane blue with some yellow trim and stripes.
Not sure of dates as my books are all packed away.
As stated above Red and Silver was passenger only back then.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

A quick check of 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atchison,_Topeka_and_Santa_Fe_Railway

Shows data on deisels 1/2 way down page.

"Diesel locomotives used as switchers between 1935 and 1960 were painted black, with just a thin white or silver horizontal accent stripe (the sills were painted similarly). The letters "A.T.& S.F." were applied in a small font centered on the sides of the unit, as was the standard blue and white "Santa Fe" box logo."


----------

